# Smidgen & Chassis



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

Here are my girls Smidgen & Chassis


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are adorable!!!! :love5:

Beth where in California are you? :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are so cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow look at those blue P.js lol so comfy looking, im jelous!!!
wow what beautiful chis you have beth! Your so lucky! xxxxxx


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Very cute!! I love the PJ's


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

They're just gorgeous, and they're coats are lovely & shiny! :wave:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

hi beth! :wave: - your girls are adorable :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Very cute !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

looks so comfy in those pj's!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, they are adorable. Is the one on the left chocolate? Pic is kind of dark so it's hard to estimate color.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they are gorgeous beth :wink: have you heard from that lady again? you had her plate ? right?

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

They are so cute!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What cuties!!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

How cute!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww they look so sweet!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What sweet babies!!!!


----------

